# My son's pb trout



## GOTAWAY (Feb 20, 2011)

Spur of the moment trip to Matagorda. Fished sat from 4 to dark no bites. Sunday we wade from daylight to 10 with only 1 red. Then drifted some mid bay reefs and bam! 25" trout weighting 4.5#. My sons hands were shaking after he landed him.














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Congratulations to him.


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

Yes sir.


----------



## FisherofMen1 (Jun 18, 2013)

Congratulations!! Nice job!!


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

Congrats!!


----------



## cdouglas (Apr 4, 2013)

Pretty sure my wife and I cleaned fish next to you guys in the harbor and then sprayed off our boat next to you at the car wash at Buddy's seafood. That was a beautiful trout and a heck of a catch for him!


----------



## GOTAWAY (Feb 20, 2011)

cdouglas said:


> Pretty sure my wife and I cleaned fish next to you guys in the harbor and then sprayed off our boat next to you at the car wash at Buddy's seafood. That was a beautiful trout and a heck of a catch for him!


Yes sir that was us nice talking with y'all. See ya out there again soon I hope

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flatsfishinfreddy (Jun 28, 2011)

Awesome. Congrats to your son. Can't beat a day on the water with your dad!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Congrats. Nice work. He'll remember that fish for a long long time... even if he catches a bigger one.


----------



## Rippin'em (Feb 23, 2015)

Nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pudsquali (Nov 23, 2016)

*PB Trout*

Nice picture and very nice fish. WTG!


----------



## Em1_crew (May 13, 2016)

East?

I fished east bay sunday for the first time ever. seen a lot of people wading south shore line. I was in my buddies kenner so he was a little nervous to get shallow. next week i plan on going back out in my shallow sport and wading. seemed like everyone was drifting the same area. is that common?


----------



## txspeck (Jul 26, 2009)

Great job! now he is ruined for life! lol


----------



## schoalbeast101 (Oct 23, 2014)

That's awesome! I still shake when I see that a large trout is on the end of my line. lol. Congratulations!


----------



## John Mills (Mar 25, 2006)

Awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonzo1981 (Jul 11, 2014)

Congrats to him that's a nice one.


----------



## GOTAWAY (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for all the nice comments. I'm stuck at work all this week and I keep thinking about him catching that fish and it makes me smile!

Em1 I have an 03 Kenner 21 foot. I run it all over east bay. Don't get me wrong I'm not running in any back lack in 6" of water. The Kenner should do what you need to go wade fishing. Just trim it up and hammer down lol. 

GOTAWAY


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Good for HIM!
He's going to beat your PB soon if he keeps learning.


----------

